# [USB] Sobre coldplug (OK)

## sirope

HoLa!!

Instalé hal, dbus, hotplug, pmount e ivman para montar dispositivos automáticamente el KDE según estas dos guías:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman

Puedo enchufar dipositivos en caliente y todo funciona perfectamente... tuve un pequeño problema al desmontarlos porque decía que el dispositivo "no había sido montado por HAL" así que me deshice de ivman y todo siguió igual de bien...

Pero bueno... el problema es coldplug... cuando cualquier cosa está conectada antes de encender no la detecta, así por ejemplo, tengo que remover el pendrive y volverlo a conectar para usarlo... 

Leí por ahi que se había separado coldplug y hotplug, y que "Los usuarios de hotplug debían de instalar también coldplug, eliminar hotplug de su nivel de ejecución y luego agregar coldplug"... Así que me dispuse hacerlo, pero coldplug tiene conflictos con udev.. Y no tengo intenciones de quitar udev... uff, mientras sigo sin coldplug.. y solo puedo enchufar en caliente.. no en helado... ¿¿en helado??

Como sea.. 

un saludoLast edited by sirope on Mon Jul 30, 2007 11:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa!!
> 
> Instalé hal, dbus, hotplug, pmount e ivman para montar dispositivos automáticamente el KDE según estas dos guías:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/
> ...

 

Coldplug era la forma antigua de gestionar los nodos de dispositivo durante el arranque. Con udev, eso no es necesario, porque udev se encarga de todo él solito. En otras palabras, coldplug solo sirve con devfs, que en las nuevas versiones del kernel ni siquiera viene ya. Probablemente, el wiki que leíste está bastante atrasado. Hotplug por contra, es necesario, y se instala solo como dependencia de udev, si no recuerdo mal.

----------

## sirope

Gracias por el dato... .. ¿Pero como hago para montar?

----------

## pcmaster

Exacto.

En un principio, se separaron hotplug de coldplug. Ahora tampoco hacen falta ninguno d elos dos, al menos en las últimas versiones de udev (si recuerdo bien, desde la 100 o así). Si te fijas en el portage, las últimas versiones de hotplug y coldplug datan del año 2004.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Gracias por el dato... .. ¿Pero como hago para montar?

 

No se muy bien a qué te refieres.

Para el montaje normal de unidades no se necesita ninguno de estos dos paquetes. Udev usa dbus como sistema de intercomunicación con hal y el resto del sistema. udev+dbus+hal son perfectamente capaces de manejar tu hardware. Para el automontaje, instala ivman y añádelo a tu inicio:

```

$ emerge ivman

$ /etc/init.d/ivman start

$ rc-update add ivman default

```

En kde, asegúrate de tener el backend de hal activado. La opción está en alguna parte del panel de control. Además, kde necesita el kioslave media para gestionar todo eso de forma más amigable. Dicho kioslave está en kdebase si usas ebuilds monolíticos y en kdebase-kioslaves (o algo así) si usas ebuilds partidos. Por lo demás, si tu fstab es correcto, con ivman el montaje debería ser totalmente automático.

----------

## sirope

Es que me he dado cuenta, que anduve perdieeeennndoo muuuuuucho tiempo, todo por la wiki desactualizada.

Me hice de KDE + dbus y hal para montar... también pmount para no tener que escribir cada dispositivo en fstab.

Esto al principio no funcionaba, porque debía reemerger kdebase-kioslaves, que aunque hal se compiló como dependencia y estaba en las uses, no funcionaba... un problema común al parecer. 

Y ahi debía morir todo, pero no sabía que el problema era kioslaves, estuve buscando y buscando, e instalé ivman, que tenía un problemas con hal en el desmontaje, también hotplug, que fue el por que solo podía enchufar en caliente.. estos estaban de sobra... Una vez me deshice de ivman, hotplug y recompilé kioslaves, todo de maravilla, udev y hal con dbus montan perfectamente los dispositivos automáticamente.. antes o después del arranque.

Así que   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Y gracias, un gran saludote!

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Es que me he dado cuenta, que anduve perdieeeennndoo muuuuuucho tiempo, todo por la wiki desactualizada.
> 
> 

 

Siempre recomiendo tomarse lo que se lee en las página wiki con cierta incredulidad. 

No digo que no tengan su valor. Son un recurso totalmente indispensable y muy útil en algunas ocasiones, pero debemos tener siempre que las wiki las escriben personas normales, que en principio no tienen nada que ver ni con lo que se documenta ni con Gentoo. Incluso aunque la página estuviera escrita en su origen por una persona cualificada para hacerlo, es muy posible que no esté actualizada. En muchos casos es no importa, pero hay otros en los que si, como ya has podido comprobar por tí mismo.

En cualquier caso, lo importante es que todo está andando como debe.

Saludos.  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *sirope wrote:*   Es que me he dado cuenta, que anduve perdieeeennndoo muuuuuucho tiempo, todo por la wiki desactualizada.
> 
>  
> 
> Siempre recomiendo tomarse lo que se lee en las página wiki con cierta incredulidad. 
> ...

 

Gracias, me viene bien la info.   :Very Happy: 

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No digo que no tengan su valor. Son un recurso totalmente indispensable y muy útil en algunas ocasiones, pero debemos tener siempre que las wiki las escriben personas normales, que en principio no tienen nada que ver ni con lo que se documenta ni con Gentoo

 

Sirope: Si te sobra un tiempito, podrías actualizar la wiki con la información correcta y actualizada, es otra forma de colaborar para que el próximo que venga no caiga en la misma...   :Very Happy:  Yo por lo pronto, el poco tiempo que tengo lo dedico al foro.

Salud!

***EDITO***

Este mensaje me ha servido de inspiración para amigarme con la tecnología.

Para los que usen xfce4, basta con añadir dbus y hal a las use flags y hacer:

```
emerge --newuse world

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/dbus start

/etc/init.d/hald start
```

Y voila! Monta y desmonta automáticamente. (Me va a costar desacostumbrarme a montar a mano...)

----------

